# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Kelp Forest Scuba Diving On Catalina Island

## Jim Kelly-Evans

In LA a few days early for a charter flight to Tahiti so I went scuba diving Friday in the kelp forest at the Casino Point Underwater Park on Catalina Island. It was cold water diving (56 degrees) so I'm sure I will enjoy the warm waters of French Polynesia next week. Catalina Island is about 22 miles off the LA coast. It takes the fast ferry about an hour to reach the port of Avalon on Catalina Island. We visited the island a couple of years ago when our cruise ship, the Celebrity Century stopped there. Catalina is a beautiful resort destination that offers many leisure-time activities. On the ferry there were sport fishermen, hikers, a boy scout troop from Redondo Beach, California, and lots of people who just wanted to escape the city for a day of sunbathing, etc. I did enjoy a dive in Catalina in 2014, but I did not have my camera so I was unable to take underwater photos. This time I brought my camera rig and I enjoyed two separate dives. The underwater environment in Southern California features kelp forests, a unique and beautiful type of vegetation. There is also a wonderful variety of fish and other wildlife that inhabit the kelp forests. I took these photos during my two dives yesterday.

P1140406.jpg

P1140394.jpg

P1140400.jpg

P1140412.jpg

P1140428.jpg

P1140434.jpg

P1140436.jpg

P1140445.jpg

P1140459.jpg

P1140472.jpg

----------


## amyb

I enjoyed this post and look forward to seeing more of undersea life through your eyes.

Safe travels.

----------


## dadto6

Can't wait to see your magnificent photos from Tahiti

----------


## andynap

Have a good trip. Try to get to Moorea while you're there. Hope you get some time in California on your way back. The time change is brutal coming home.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> Have a good trip. Try to get to Moorea while you're there. Hope you get some time in California on your way back. The time change is brutal coming home.



Thanks, Andy...we are overnighting in LA on the way back. We are touring and I am diving Moorea.

----------


## JEK

Great photos! Enjoy your trip - Tahiti is still on our list!

----------


## GramChop

That is truly like diving in an aquarium.  Beautiful sights, Jim.  What other stops do you have on your French Polynesian itinerary?  Rangiroa, perhaps?

----------


## GMP62

Wow, what awesome photos!  I'll look forward to your Tahitian posts for sure. Have a great trip!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> That is truly like diving in an aquarium.  Beautiful sights, Jim.  What other stops do you have on your French Polynesian itinerary?  Rangiroa, perhaps?



Missy...we're starting in Papeete, then Moorea, Rangiroa, Bora Bora, Huahine, and Raiatea. We have lots planned and we'll try to report in if we can. Our flight to FP leaves later on this afternoon from LAX.

----------


## GramChop

I had a very similar itinerary back in 2001.  I didn't make it to Raiatea....opted for the Kia Ora Sauvage on Rangiroa for 4 days instead.  The best decision EVER!  We encountered some amazing sights during the entire trip.  I would share photos but they were Hurricane Katrina collateral.  I look foward to seeing yours whenever you get them uploaded.  I hope you have a marvelous time!

I sure hope Dan will have opportunity to paint?  There are some amazing sights above water, too.  :)

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> I sure hope Dan will have opportunity to paint?  There are some amazing sights above water, too.  :)



Dan is bring sketch pads and maybe watercolors...I think he will be inspired. Thanks for the Bon Voyage wishes!

----------

